# Judge Jacket



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Anyone looking for an original >>

GTO Judge Jacket - the real deal | eBay


----------



## MotoCrazy (Jun 29, 2011)

idk if its just me, but that looks rather gay


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Wow that's pricey.... You certainly would display it and not wear it. 

I think it's cool. Now a Kia jacket... that's gay.


----------



## MotoCrazy (Jun 29, 2011)

truuuuueee...but its something that i think a ferrari or porsche guy would do :/


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Remember when you were cool if you had a zipper jacket like Michael Jackson wore? That was gay. :lol:


----------



## pontiac (Mar 6, 2011)

watch out since that Jacket was reproduced some years ago in a limited run, and they are very good copies. Let the buyer beware.


----------



## 69Goatee (Aug 14, 2009)

I have one like that, but it has GTO patches only, no Judge. It is way small though, it will fit my 9 year old!


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

pontiac said:


> watch out since that Jacket was reproduced some years ago in a limited run, and they are very good copies. Let the buyer beware.


I believe that particular jacket is the real mccoy. I purchased from that guy the reproduction jacket (125.00) I was looking for a real one and he emailed me and asked if I would like to buy this one... as much as I'd love to have an original, for that kind a money ..... the repo will work fine... I hang it on the hook by the 1/4 glass in the rear in the Judge for car shows

To distinguish the original from the repop check the oval, the original patch is different than the repo.

The first Judge jackets ever produced had the patch silk screened on and it was found that the silk-screening would come off in the wash so GM replaced the silk screened oval to the sewn on patch.

I looked for years for an original or repo found mine for sale on on the PY site. The fellow selling them on there sold me the one he used for the a demo to produce repos, notice the black zippers I have the only one made with black zippers the others are white. 

The blue jacket on the left I had custom made for me it coordinate with the color of my silver car, I no sooner had it made I found an orange one.
The reflective stripes stand out at night.

Tigger resting on my '05 guards them when hanging in the garage... LOL.


----------



## RamAirIVJUDGE (Sep 24, 2011)

*GTO JUDGE Jacket*



69Goatee said:


> I have one like that, but it has GTO patches only, no Judge. It is way small though, it will fit my 9 year old!


Where can a get the remade Judge jacket.Can you give me the persons contact number or e-mail?Can you get them in RED also since I have a 69 Matador Red JUDGE?Thanks


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Oh my!!! How festive!!!! Gay? ??? Get out of town, girlfriend!!!


----------

